# Say goodbye to bacteria inside your car with Gtechniq



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Say goodbye to bacteria inside your car with Gtechniq 



The UK’s leading ceramic coatings manufacturer today (Wednesday 25 February 2015), unveiled plans to make bacteria in cars a “thing of the past”.

Gtechniq the creators of Smart Surface Science announced they have teamed up with BioCote®, the creators of innovative antimicrobial technology, to eradicate unhygienic car interiors.



Rob Earle, Gtechniq managing director, said: “With 30 hours a year stuck in traffic, not to mention all of the hours on the move, there is no wonder cars are subjected to conditions that can encourage the growth of unwanted microbes.



“Food, drink spills, dust and dirt are an unwanted health hazards. Our advanced knowledge of surface technology has allowed us to create a product to help ensure these unnecessary hazards are a thing of the past.” 



BioCote® is the leading provider of proven antimicrobial / antibacterial technology. When integrated into Gtechniq’s interior protection products BioCote® technology reduces microbes by up to 99.99%, making the surface of the car hygienic and defending it against degradation, odours and staining.



Dr Richard Hastings, BioCote® technical director, said: “Many of the microorganisms you would find in a car are harmless, however, some can cause illness, others unpleasant discolouration of materials and foul odours.



“Our technology creates surfaces inhospitable to microbes such as bacteria and mould. When they come into contact with BioCote® protected surfaces the technology irreparably damages them and disrupts normal cell functions, this prevents reproduction, which results in the microbes death.”



Next month, Gtechniq will launch the first of its antimicrobial products in the form of a fabric and leather protection, as part of the new exclusive Platinum dealership system. 



Gtechniq are the first to launch protective nano coatings with lasting antibacterial properties.



Rob added: “As manufacturers of leading composite ceramic coatings it is great to be able offer something new to the market that will continue to make the lives of our customers easier and safer.”


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

That sounds fantastic for applying to surfaces in cars garaged for the winter :thumb:
I'll be on the lookout and look forward to probably doing a review too...

I wonder if it'll be suitable for steering wheels. That's probably the surface 
at greatest risk of microbe reproduction.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Good news Rob.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Sounds good. Wonder how long it lasts. Would be useful in other places too not just cars


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

"30 hours a year stuck in traffic" clearly never tried to get into Glasgow at 08:00 then. That's more like 8 weeks!


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Now that's a coincidence, I just started a thread asking about an interior dressing with anti-bacterial additive


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

If my gaseous emissions of late are anything to go by SWMBO will be asking me to get some and drinking it!! 

On a more serious note though seems like a great idea. Ever since I caught a friend's child with his fingers up his nose and then wiping them on the leather in my RR I've wondered about antibac/microban etc. Wonder if they could also develop an AC system 'bomb' with the same idea to coat the internals of the ducting etc?


----------

